# Photoshop // Aktionen // Tauschbörse



## Sir Dodger (15. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute !

Ich wüßte gerne, ob es irgendwo eine Tauschbörse oder was ähnliches für Aktionen gibt, habe selbst ein paar für den Täglichen gebrauch geschrieben, aber hätte gern auch andere, die besser, effizienter, naja wie auch immer halt besser sind.

Ansonsten wenn jemand Tauschen möchte is das kein problem.
(wenn keine eigenen dann bitte nur Lizenz freie!)

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Shiivva (15. Februar 2002)

http://www.actionxchange.com


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, Chellaz Shiivva

Danke !!!

aber sag mal Shiivva - hast Du eigentlich
auf jede Frage eine Antwort ?   

wenn dem so ist dann nimm dies

=> Gibt es einen Gott ? *g* 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Azrael666 (15. Februar 2002)

Nice....thx  Shiivva !!!!

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Sir Dodger (15. Februar 2002)

Thx für die Hilfe !!!

Das Forum hier is mit das beste, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe und die Leuz sind echt fit !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Azrael666 (15. Februar 2002)

Es heisst ja schon User helfen User ;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Sir Dodger (15. Februar 2002)

Ja schon is aba nich immer so der Fall !

Wenn mir geholfen wird, helfe ich natürlich auch so gut ich kann und es mein bescheider Wissenstand es zulässt 

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## BastiFantasti (11. Juli 2003)

funktionieren die englischen aktionen auch bei der deutschen photoshop version???

mfg

basti


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BastiFantasti _
> *funktionieren die englischen aktionen auch bei der deutschen photoshop version???
> 
> mfg
> ...



Jein , bis Nein -> vielles muss vorher Übersetzt werden in den Aktionen!


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2003)

Scroll mal hier bis fast nach unten. Probleme kann´s auch geben, wenn neue Aktionen auf einer älteren PS-Version ausgeführt werden.

Ansonsten für die Zukunft beachten: Keine alten Threads hervorkramen. Sonst bekommst Du es schnell mit den Mods zu tun.

/edit
Oh, ich sehe gerade. Thomas L. hat ein Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## agentzwoelf (11. März 2004)

schau mal auf http://www.pixelplow.de

da kannst du deine aktionen veröffentlichen und andere runterladen.

gruß
agent12


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2004)

Hi,

im Grunde genommen spricht ja für einen Adobe-Kunden nichts dagegen, das
durchaus brauchbare Angebot von Adobe zu nutzen, oder?  

http://share.studio.adobe.com/axBrowseProductType.asp?t=5

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ravegirlie (29. März 2004)

gibts die adobe aktionen auch schon irgendwo fertig übersetzt?


----------



## Consti (29. März 2004)

Ähm danke!

Hab von den "Aktionen" vorher noch nie was gehört und mich erst noch gewundert, was dass denn nun sind.
Nun weiss ichs ja und merke, dass sie doch wohl ganz nützlich sein Können - z.B. für Websiten wo man immer wieder gleiche Buttons erstellen muss!


----------

